# Warning, Hockey Fans, Keep your head up !!



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

To all you hockey fans out there, if you go to any games be sure and pay attention to the game at all times. Like they say "Keep your head up"

I've seen people take a puck upside the noggin plenty of times. Either the guy's reaching to get his beer or the girlfreind is yapping in his ear "This is boring, blah,blah,blah,when can we leave, blah,blah,blah) all of a sudden WWHHHAAAAPPPP!!!
Usually it's kinda funny, but this isn't  !

Girl Hit By Puck at NHL Game Dies.
This was in my local paper as well.

Full Story


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

I have caught numerous hockey pucks at the Former Hartford Whalers games and also at the Hartford Wolfpack games and those things STING!

Thanks for the heads up, I am taking my son tommorow night to see the Wolfpack play.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

I was at a Sabres game a few years ago and a lady sitting 4 rows below me got hit with the puck in her month and knocked a bunch of her teeth out. Not a great sight, I cant tell you that much!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

> knocked a bunch of her teeth out. Not a great sight


No Steve, that had nothing to do with the Hockey Puck, all female Hockey fans look like that. 

(Ducking!):lol:


----------

